# Unusual Fourth of July programming?



## dancesofgalanta (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all! I'm a journalist working on a piece about unusual orchestra programming for Fourth of July concerts. You know, pieces that aren't just "patriotic" in the traditional sense... and that steer away from Copland, Broadway tunes, etc. Anyone know of any symphony orchestras that are incorporating more unorthodox, "progressive," or even spiritual pieces into their programs for the Fourth? So far all I can find is San Francisco...they're doing a few unusual pieces. 

Thanks! I'm looking for *any* American orchestra; it doesn't have to be a major one.


----------

